# What's everyones favorite breed of poultry?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Whats everyones favorite breed of poultry?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*BUFF ORPINGTONS*
..._because _they are relatively LARGE birds...hardy...and are GREAT LAYERS of large brown eggs.
They are also quite docile and generally quiet. And _I think _that they are attractive birds.

They also occasionally go "broody" and are GREAT "Mother-Hens".

I like some of the other breeds that I have (and have had) also....but those are my FAVORITES *!


-*ReTIRED-


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

I have six different breeds, so far my favorite is my Barred Plymouth Rock but it's really too early for me to say. They change so much each week.
My observations so far.
-Production Red--bold and aggressive, leader
-Black Australorp-- sweet, timid, shy, afraid
-Buff Orphington- sweet, follower
-Barred Plymouth Rock-- Leader, unafraid, comes to me, sits with me
-Silver-Laced Wyandotte- sweet, follower
-Silver Americauna-- bold, somewhat aggressive

I don't know how much of this is breeds and how much is individual personality.

My friend has 4 of each- her reds are super aggressive and her buff orphington's are super sweet


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Our small flock of four (3 different breeds) have each picked a human as THEIR favorite. The barred rock is constantly trying to get on my husbands shoulder. It only does it to him! One of the red sex links is the only one to put up with my 5 year old, (I'm a little afraid she's going to love that thing to death.) She carries "Ketchup" around under her arm like a football and it doesn't struggle a bit. I have the other red, and my older daughter has a bond with a Buff Orp. 
It just seems the birds act better depending on who is handling them.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

All around, Delaware.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought I would have a favorite breed when I got into having chickens. However, over time I've learned that my favorite breed is simply one that is healthy, happy, and friendly. They all have something to offer and like humans, don't always fit into categories very well. Some of my suppose to be more aggressive breeds, are the friendliest and sweetest. I just love them all to bits!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm brand new to this. We only have babies: 2 week old RIR and columbian rocks and few day old silkies, brahmas and barred rocks. 

So far one of our RIR is the funniest friendliest thing ever! When we open the brooder she flies up to us and climbs all over. The barred rock babies are really friendly too. I'm working with the brahmas and silkies trying to get them comfortable with us but the BR just automatically are! 

I think "buffalo" the RIR will end up being my favorite but only time will tell!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would have to say Barred Rock. With the barred coloring they dont look filthy lol , lays nice brown eggs almost everyday, very docile, was my first to lay for me out of my flock, decent size, and did great thru the winter. Oh and my hen always lays were she is suppose to. I have 1 adult hen and 11 pullets & 1 cockrel that are 1 week old.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It depends. I like to raise RIR and BO, but I like to eat ducks.


----------



## chickenmaster007 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have Rhode Island Red chickens and I just love them


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

My favorite breed has recently changed I used to love blue laced red Wyandotte's but now I have fallen head over heels for the Cream Legbar! It is a beautiful bird that is auto sexing with a fabulous red white and black barred pattern who lays gorgeous robin blue eggs. 

I hope to get some soon.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalayas have been my favorite breed for 17 years. If you get real cubalayas they are very people friendly. They lay a small to medium egg, although as time goes on and we select bigger birds the eggs are becoming more and more a medium size. Mine tend to lay the most in the fall through late spring. The ones with the flat combs are cubalaya grades or mostly cubalaya.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Troyer, you have the most beautiful chickens.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Energyvet. I like my chickens and hate to see them cooped up with out ever getting outside. I have enough of them in separate breeding pens now, so they don't get to be outside every day, but we rotate all the pens. They get to be outside about 3 times in a 2 week time span.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*troyer....*
Do your Cubalaya ROOSTERS have spurs?
I have read that they have _only _small "nubs".
*AND*...I have read that they have MULTIPLE "spurs".
*IF BOTH ARE TRUE.....*then _apparently _there are _at least_ *2 different *"lines" or "types" of 
*Cubalaya Chickens ????

*ReTIRED


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I would give this photo the caption

This is coming from the black hen on the far left.....

"Where did you get that speckled coat? I could only find this plain one!"


----------



## xsirdirtyx (Apr 1, 2013)

I love my 2 RIR. IM TRYING TO FIND A DIFFERENT BREED TOO!!!!


----------



## slipkid (May 9, 2013)

xsirdirtyx said:


> I love my 2 RIR. IM TRYING TO FIND A DIFFERENT BREED TOO!!!!


I have Seramas and just love them. Wonderful show birds.


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I personally like the white yokoama, wonderful show bird,


----------



## savysilkie (May 9, 2013)

I like silkies and black orpingtons


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I love Barred Rock, RIR, Australorp, Ameraucana, EE, Sebrights, and wish I had a silkie (thanks to Robopetz & Phoebie), and simply any chicken that is friendly and healthy. Okay, so I apparently don't have a favorite simply love them all.  Darn these chickens are addicting! I can't wait for the first fur & feather swap that should be coming soon in my area. No, I won't be bringing any home but its so feastive there and fun to see what is available. Besides, its only a 1/2 hour from my house.


----------



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)

I love my silver laced wyondotts ,I hatched 6 English orpingtons,love there looks and temperaments I am wanting to buy Seramas,or Dutch bantys.truthfully I love them ALL,that's the problem!


----------



## xsirdirtyx (Apr 1, 2013)

First blue double yolk egg today


----------



## stano40 (May 8, 2013)

My Favorite? I would have to say Kentucky Fried.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

stano40 said:


> My Favorite? I would have to say Kentucky Fried.


 

_*In THAT context*_*,* I would say "home-raised and home-smoked". 

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Typewriter Blues. My favorite, and only one person in the U.S. has them purebred. 
He was gracious enough to let me have a hen, years ago. I've managed to breed back to 
as close as I can get, (about 7/8 Typewriter) And they are fine birds. with good color, and conformation of their breed.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Cream Legbars proficient egg layers, beautiful patterns, and a Blue egg. Oh yeah and they are autosexing what more could you want!


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

My favorite chickens are my leghorns, white and barred rock, and my leghorn rooster.


----------

